# Okay, I'm retarded... Ipod Question



## Sam (May 12, 2006)

I havent updated my music since the week I got it... in October. I've got the CD in, and its playing on itunes... but for the life of me I can't remember how to get it ON the ipod.

:hangs head in shame:

help!


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 12, 2006)

i think you have to transfer it into the adcc thing...


----------



## michaeledward (May 13, 2006)

You need to copy the Disk into I-Tunes ... I think if you click the circle in the upper right hand corner, it will copy the disk. Sometimes, it copies automatically when you place the disk in the drive. Sometimes, it doesn't.

Once the contents of the disk are loaded into I-Tunes (not just playing on I-Tunes), just plug your I-Pod into the computer via the USB Cable. It should automatically synchronize. All the new songs and playlists should copy.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

I have a better program than i-tunes for the i-pod, it is called anapod, all you have to do is copy and paste the album/song into the ipod folder, you should download it, it is way easier than i-tunes,

Bobby.


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2006)

I don't own an i-pod (or any other mp3 player) - so if you're retarded for not being able to load it, what does that make me?:idunno:


----------



## Swordlady (May 23, 2006)

<rant>

I HATE ITUNES!  :cuss: I replaced my PC's hard drive last night, which meant I had to reinstall all my software and move about 50 gigs of video files, mp3s, photos, games, etc.  Found out that you CAN'T import Itunes playlists from one PC to another - even if it's the same one with a new hard drive.  I had to buy a third-party software to save the playlists from my Ipod and to save myself from the headache of wiping the Ipod and starting from scratch again.

I should've never sold my Creative Zen Micro...grr...

</rant>


----------



## fightingfat (May 23, 2006)

There's a way of doing that- http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=797432#797432

I've used this method a couple of times and it works fine!


----------



## Swordlady (May 23, 2006)

Forget Itunes.  I still managed to hose the playlists in my Ipod, and have to reload it from scratch anyway.    I just realized that I can use RealPlayer to upload music to my Ipod and sync it.  I wish I knew this before wasting $20 on that PodCopy software.


----------



## Aqua4ever (May 24, 2006)

sorry to throw this off topic. and it may seem small. and pointless.
But is it possible not to use 'retarded' as a common-word? I just know a lot of people who's lives are made miserable with the mis-use of the word, and I'd hate for anyone to be offended.
Please don't take offence, I don't mean to be difficult, just point it out
thanks
Aqua


----------



## fightingfat (May 25, 2006)

It's a good point actually!


----------

